# Halloween Extreme canceled for 2014 ?



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

It appears Transworld's HAAS having recently consumed MHC is devoting it's efforts toward digesting Ohio. Claiming issues with the Orlando venue, is quietly cancelling Halloween Extreme for 2014. Spooky Empire's May-hem will be at the Doubletree Universal according to their facebook page. Halloween Extreme's webpage seems to confirm this, saying it will return in 2015. 

Not happy about this, nope, nope, not happy, not happy....


----------

